# MAF after turbo



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi peeps,

I have a GA16DNE engine (TB setup vertically w/ MAF inside) and I'm planning to turbo it. A thought came to me that would there be a difference if the MAF is located after the turbo as opposed to the MAF located before the turbo (like the case in turboed GA16DEs). I tried searching the forums but to no avail....since most of the people have GA16DEs. Is there a member here with a turboed GA16DNE? 

I've heard from a friend that the MAF should not be located after the turbo as it can be damaged and that the air is already pressurized. Is this a general rule? I need your opinions because I'm thinking of turboing my DNE or go the SR20 route.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blow by systems are somewhat widely used...but i think the ga16 MAF might be too sensitive to do it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it will work, the limiting factor will be how much boost the internal MAF can handle before it maxes out.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

blow through systems work well. make sure you place the maf on the cold side of the fmic and in between the longest lengths of straight you can fit. the straight sections will give a more laminar flow....you want a smooth flow through the maf for a more accurate reading. you could always a "honeycomb" piece to help the transistion from turbulent to laminar too.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> blow through systems work well. make sure you place the maf on the cold side of the fmic and in between the longest lengths of straight you can fit. the straight sections will give a more laminar flow....you want a smooth flow through the maf for a more accurate reading. you could always a "honeycomb" piece to help the transistion from turbulent to laminar too.


i can't transfer my MAF sensor, its incorporated inside the throttle body, like the GA16s of the Mexican sentras


----------

